# Christmas Eve fishing in Flamingo



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a great day on the water. Nice pics!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!
Looks like your son was putting everything ge had into gettin that shark in. Good deal


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

and then some... ;D 

Funny thing was after about a 30 minute fight he wanted to catch another one. ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

It's always good to see youngsters doing damage! Nice shark! Not many people like catching them but I'm about anything that pulls


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

How cool water warming quick should get great there Thur or Fri worth trip back. Merry Christmas JRP


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice shots Jan.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Man your boy did grow !!!!!!!!!!!! Reminds me of my son when he was younger and manageable.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## SaltFlyTyer (Feb 11, 2008)

Great photos!!! I'm pretty sure u guys passed us on the tpike heading down. We fished s Biscayne bay. 
18' maverick 
Kris.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. 

Yes he's growing up very fast... too fast.

SaltFlyTyer - I think I remember seeing ya. 

Cheers


----------

